# Sometimes I wonder....



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Came across this one, while looking for Phantom stuff...Cutting Edge/Wild Hare 1/32 British Phantom FG.1/FGR.2 Conversion.







....and it sold I think last year, in January, for.....wait for it.....£622.97!!?? 

Honestly, I mean....why?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2015)

You've gotta be kidding me, 622 pounds??

What the hell?


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 11, 2015)

That'll be mates bidding together 'testing the waters' to get the punters in.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 11, 2015)

Without checking I think that the British Pound is about $2 USD. At over $1200 that kit had better be made out of platinum


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2015)

As we speak, or type, Mike....the $ v £ is 1.5318, so it went for $954.26!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2015)

Sheeite ! I converted a Revell 1/32nd scale kit, back in about 1979/80, which cost a bit of work, some Milliput and scratch-building, at around a fiver, on top of the price of the kit.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't mind forking out for some extras so as I can try and produce an interesting and challenging model……………….but that much………………..no way.

Also just think of how many models you could get wit that kind of cash!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I don't mind forking out for some extras so as I can try and produce an interesting and challenging model……………….but that much………………..no way.
> 
> *Also just think of how many models you could get wit that kind of cash!*



Exactly!!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 13, 2015)

Well shoot, a bargain then. It's made out of silver


----------

